# Tota



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sad to see that Tota Restaurant in Rehab has closed its doors.

This was a real hub for Expats, but the Owners moved back to Australia and so it appears to have suffered a slow and lingering demise.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Sad to see that Tota Restaurant in Rehab has closed its doors.
> 
> This was a real hub for Expats, but the Owners moved back to Australia and so it appears to have suffered a slow and lingering demise.


 In the end of the day there is just not enough of us!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

In the last 12 months our social group has been decimated - virtually all our close friends have moved on. Not many as a direct link to post revolution situation - maybe only 30%

I guess the 3 year turnover has something to do with it as the people we met 2 years ago were already here.

But I do not see them being replaced with new faces. You hardly see a "western" face in Rehab, shops or malls


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Having spoken to people at my company I am being advised to have a look at Rehab as a place to live, the company already has someone looking into this for me. One to chat about tomorrow.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We can tell you all about it tomoz

Where is your work base?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Heliopolis is where I am based although will be spending quite a lot of time out and about in Cairo. A few of the senior people where I work already live there and have recommend it.

Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

See you there


----------



## DWCady (Jun 22, 2012)

Where else do you guys hang out in Rehab? My wife and I live there, but don't really see any foreigners out and about.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DWCady said:


> Where else do you guys hang out in Rehab? My wife and I live there, but don't really see any foreigners out and about.


Hello and Welcome to the forum - Costa is our haunt :eyebrows:

whats your story ?


----------



## DWCady (Jun 22, 2012)

I lived in China for 6 years prior to moving to Cairo this March with my wife. Unfortunately, I don't get out much as the business that I am running is in terrible shape, so I have been working alot of long hours. There is some light at the end of the tunnel. I am looking forward to meeting some new people. Let me know some time when you are out and about, so we can meet.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I'll let you know - we are planning to go to BCA Maadi again this Friday about 5pm


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, we were planning to be in Maadi at that time also after doing some flat hunting in Rehab. I have filled in the membership form also as we have decided to take membership in Maadi.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope your wife is settling in OK - enjoying exploring CityStars

We will be in Rehab during the day then plan to head to BCA Maadi leaving about 4.00, so that we can call into the Picture Framers on the way. I wanna be back home before 10pm so I can watch the Opening Ceremony - it starts at 9pm UK time. Anyone know which channel is showing it????

If you want any advice on Rehab or wanna meet up for a Costa at lunchtime - just give me a ring


----------

